# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Lock for thick gate

## tricky4000

G'day crew,
Can anyone out there suggest a gate lock I can fit for a gate that is about 90mm thick, not including corrugated iron sheets on both sides?  Sheets are roughly 35mm thick and times that by 2 so in total there is roughly 160mm thickness in total.  It is a full steel gate.  I have attached an image of it.  I want to be able to unlatch from inside my yard and be able to unlock with a key from the laneway.  If anyone can offer any suggestions I would very much appreciate it.  I am happy to spend money if there is a good solution out there but i have been looking everywhere and I can't find something perfectly suitable.
Hope you can help.

----------


## Marc

You will not find something standard that can take 90, let alone 160mm.
I would cut out the corrugated iron to reduce the thickness to 90 and use a Lockwood 355 deadlock. You will need to find an extension or make one to link the outside lock to the inside. Usually just a small flat bar. A locksmith shop would be able to help. (No not Bunnings)

----------


## cyclic

:Iagree:  
Whoever makes the gate should box around where the lock is going and the sheets can then be cut up to the boxing.
The 355 will do the job (extended) but trying to fit it to sheeting will not work, it needs a flat surface.

----------


## tricky4000

I didn't realise I could get an extension pin for a lock like that.  This is by far a much better solution.  It will look a lot neater and more vandal-proof from the laneway side of the gate.  If I cut away the corrugated iron, it will leave me a thickness of 90mm.  
Thanks for the tip peeps.  Feel free to give me more suggestions if anyone has any but this is definitely one I will consider.

----------


## cyclic

Have not worked with a 355 in a long time but I would guess you will require longer screws as well.

----------


## toooldforthis

a (not so pretty) solution is to have a hole in both the fence and the gate.
run a length of quality chain through with a quality lock.
you can then pull the lock through the hole to either side to lock unlock.
I have this on some driveway gates and works fine.

----------


## tricky4000

You have a very good point there toooldforthis.  That's how the old gate was but we have a peeping tom neighbour.  She can't help herself to have a lill looksie from time to time.  We used to bust her all the time.

----------


## Marc

A spray can through the hole should cure her for good.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

A far cheaper option to the 355 might suit is this Yale one. I just ordered two of them: https://www.bunnings.com.au/yale-chr...dlock_p4210479         *Yale Chrome Plated Double Cylinder Deadlock*  I/N: 4210479    $38.60

----------


## Marc

Yes, there are cheaper locks. I have that same Yale one in the external door of our laundry. We hardly ever use that door yet it failed twice and I hat to pull it apart and fix it. I have two of those 355 that are designed for indoor use, yet I fitted them to two exterior gates out in the weather. Used all the time never fails.

----------


## phild01

> Yes, there are cheaper locks. I have that same Yale one in the external door of our laundry. We hardly ever use that door yet it failed twice and I hat to pull it apart and fix it. I have two of those 355 that are designed for indoor use, yet I fitted them to two exterior gates out in the weather. Used all the time never fails.

  Maybe using the lock all the time helps it stay good. Let me know the repair I need to be ready for!

----------


## Marc

> Maybe using the lock all the time helps it stay good. Let me know the repair I need to be ready for!

  Yes, that is true. I believe it had to do with the action itself being stiff and catching somewhere. May be using more often will loosen it up. Mine locked me in twice.

----------


## phild01

Bit of a worry if it jambs on my shed doors as being a small shed, have no internal access to remove the lock assembly.

----------


## Marc

Mine is mounted on an external back door and I did not use the external lock at all. It is just internal lock. Anyway, yours may be perfectly OK for years.

----------


## droog

Lockwood make kits for thick doors up to 125mm, are you sure the corrugated is 35mm ? Most of the stuff I have seen is around 17mm which would put the gate at 124mm with a 90mm frame.  https://www.locksgalore.com.au/uploa...indle-Kits.pdf

----------


## r3nov8or

> Lockwood make kits for thick doors up to 125mm, are you sure the corrugated is 35mm ? ...

  Depends on the corri - Custom Orb comes in 17mm, 21mm and 35mm, and Wallclad comes in 16mm

----------


## tricky4000

@droog 
Maybe less, I agree.  In fact, if I use a 355 lock, I will cut out the sheets so the lock fits straight onto the frame so that's at worst case scenario.  It should only be 90mm now.  
I will stick to a Lockwood brand as this will be in total weather on both sides.

----------


## phild01

> Yes, there are cheaper locks. I have that same Yale one in the external door of our laundry. We hardly ever use that door yet it failed twice and I hat to pull it apart and fix it. I have two of those 355 that are designed for indoor use, yet I fitted them to two exterior gates out in the weather. Used all the time never fails.

   

> Yes, that is true. I believe it had to do with the action itself being stiff and catching somewhere. May be using more often will loosen it up. Mine locked me in twice.

  Marc, I now have the locks and they seem to be very good quality to me... *BUT* there is a terrible error in the instructions that would likely cause the type of problem you may have had, and if you used the template provided. Some idiot at Yale did not take into account the offset for the tail bar and made the assumption it was midway in the bore hole.
I discovered this when I found the lock body did not line up very well with the screw holes. The template is out by about 3mm.

----------


## Marc

Sounds possible. It was so long ago  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

One thing where the Lockwood is far superior is that it can't be removed once locked, the much cheaper Yale can be unscrewed, so I wouldn't think of it as deadlock if you have a screwdriver in your pocket.

----------

